# DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Chicago



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Chicago via Satellite; DISH Network Introduces Nation's Largest Package of HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 16, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in Chicago and the surrounding counties. The following local TV channels will be available: ABC Ch. 7 (WLS), CBS Ch. 2 (WBBM), NBC Ch. 5 (WMAQ) and FOX Ch. 32 (WFLD).

With the addition of HD locals in Chicago, customers can now watch Desperate Housewives on ABC, CSI on CBS, American Idol on FOX and the 2006 Winter Olympics on NBC, all in breathtaking high definition.

Customers in Chicago who sign up for any of the new DishHD(TM) packages can take advantage of more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week, including their local HD broadcasts. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD. As an added bonus, new customers who sign up for DishHD through a local RadioShack retailer before Feb. 28, are eligible for next-day installation.

DISH Network offers local channels via satellite to Chicago area customers in 11 Illinois counties including: Cook, De Kalb, Du Page, Grundy, Kane, Kankakee, Kendall, La Salle, Lake, McHenry and Will. In addition, DISH Network will deliver HD locals in five Indiana counties including: Jasper, La Porte, Lake, Newton and Porter.

DISH Network will host a special press demonstration of the new DishHD channels, as well as the Chicago local HD channels on Thursday, Feb. 16, from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m., at Celluland in Chicago (225 E. Ogden Ave., Westmont, Illinois 60559, telephone: 630-789-6969).

With up to four different programming packages to choose from, DishHD customers can find an option that best fits their viewing needs. For as little as $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels and more than 23 high definition channels. Customers can add local channels in both high definition and standard definition for just $5 a month.

DISH Network is expanding its HD channel lineup in 2006 by adding five new original VOOM HD channels -- bringing the total VOOM channels to 15 -- as well as other new HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service, starting with Los Angeles and New York last week and Chicago today. DISH Network will reach more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

To make this possible, DISH Network will begin transmitting newly added HD channels in MPEG4, a signal compression standard developed by MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group). MPEG4 allows DISH Network to maximize the bandwidth available on its satellites and offer the most robust lineup of HD channels in the nation.

DISH Network also introduced a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.

The ViP211(TM) HD satellite receiver, the first model in the ViP series that supports both MPEG4 and MPEG2, is available through DISH Network for only $49.99 for new lease customers.

Consumers can call 800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.DISHNetwork.com for more information about DishHD and DISH Network.

For downloadable, print quality images of DISH Network equipment, installations or the DISH Network logo, visit www.dishnetwork.com/press.

*Source*


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

It appears that Boston has also been activated...Channels 6318-6321:
(ABC) WCVB -- 6318
(CBS) WBZ -- 6319
(NBC) WHDH-- 6320
(FOX) WFXT -- 6321


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

If someone qualifies for distants from Chicago and is currently receiving them plus they can use a 129 dish in their area, are these HD feeds an option for them to get??


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Link said:


> If someone qualifies for distants from Chicago and is currently receiving them plus they can use a 129 dish in their area, are these HD feeds an option for them to get??


I asked this very question of an advanced tech at Dish about 2 weeks ago and was told no. He said it would only be available to those who lived in and around the local reception area.  However at the same time on this forum I saw a post that stated legally per FCC, they could provide the HD channels to those of us who had waivers and currently were receiving the SD distant locals.... Go figure....

Ken


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Is Minneapolis next?


----------



## AtHomeboy_2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

No WGN (Ch. 9)? That's not good!


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

AtHomeboy_2000 said:


> No WGN (Ch. 9)? That's not good!


Yeah I saw that too and thought the same thing. WGN is a pretty major channel here in Chicagoland so it really surprised me to see Dish had not picked them up. I asked at CES why they did not pick up WGN's HD and no one could give me an answer...I just got pointed from person to person until I just gave up after the 8th person.


----------



## James Chester (Nov 14, 2004)

YES.....Local HD channels ARE up and running in the Boston area.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I agree. WGN should be included in HD. Would also like to see WTTW. Hope they'll add them once they have more satellite space.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I asked this very question of an advanced tech at Dish about 2 weeks ago and was told no. He said it would only be available to those who lived in and around the local reception area.  However at the same time on this forum I saw a post that stated legally per FCC, they could provide the HD channels to those of us who had waivers and currently were receiving the SD distant locals.... Go figure....
> 
> Ken


Yes they can. My dad has had HD distants on Directv for 2 years now. I don't know why Dish won't do the same.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

FWIW...The General Manager of the Nashville ABC affiliate has been told the Nashville big 4 HD signals are currently testing and should be up by March 1. I don't have any idea what equipment will be necessary to receive them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish1000 and a ViP receiver.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

Chicago has been alotted 6 channel spaces. One would think WGN would get one of them. When this will happen, only the shadow nows.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Every city has been allotted six channel spaces by E*. So far, they have only uplinked the big four in each city they have launched or are testing.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Good to know about the two extra slots. I would expect WGN will get one. It's like a fifth major in Chicago. The other might go to WTTW, the PBS station. Several other stations in the market but they are fairly minor players.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is unlikely that any independent channel will become the 5th HD in a city - regardless of how good the station is. It is not part of the strategy.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> It is unlikely that any independent channel will become the 5th HD in a city - regardless of how good the station is. It is not part of the strategy.


Isn't WGN one of the superstations? If so then maybe it will be uplinked to more than just Chicago?

Just a thought.

-JB


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The Chicago WGN channel (channel 9) is the WB affiliate for Chicago. It actually shows different programming than the WGN superstation, so the two should not be considered one and the same.

WGN-DT broadcasts lots of content in HD, including everything the WB has in high definition, as well as lots of high definition baseball games when they aren't being shown on Comcast Sports Net (White Sox and Cubs, both). In my opinion, it should definitely be carried as one of the high definition locals (and it's currently carried as a standard definition Chicago local).


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

WGN will also be the Chicago channel for CW when WB and UPN merge in the fall. If they're going to offer a fifth HD Chicago local, no other station would have close to their audience.


----------



## pkeenan (Feb 21, 2005)

"DISH Network also introduced a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels."

Does this mean that the only way I'll be able to see local HD in Los Angeles will be if I upgrade my 921 and the programming?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. (Except OTA.)


----------



## pkeenan (Feb 21, 2005)

James Long said:


> Yep. (Except OTA.)


Thanks James, That's what I was arfraid of. I guess I'll wait and see how this pans out. It's odd though that the DishNetwork site doesn't mention this fact. when you look up to see if you're eligible for locals it lists all the stations you can get and shows you the channels they're on. I called them and got the pitch to upgrade but my guess is the better half will nix it. Too soon for yet another upgrade in monies. Thanks again.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I just had my 622 installed yesterday and eagerly tuned in to see my network channels in hd! It was disappointing to see how poor the quality of the channels were that I saw. ABC looked all jittery with dropped frames. My recording of Medium last night was severely broken up and pixelated.

The installer told me that all the Chicago HD networks had just come up as of March 6th. Was he right?

Are you seeing quality HD on the chicago networks or is there some problem with my installation?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They have been up since Feb 16th ... Is anyone close enough to WLS to be able to compare OTA with 6312?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't have a 622, but I regularly watch the digital OTA feed for all of the networks besides the pathetic WBBM; antenna reception even 45 miles out is not a problem for WMAQ, WLS, WPWR, etc. On the 921, I show signal strengths around 110 - 120 typically for these OTA networks.

Other than WLS not being real good at switching back to Dolby Digital instantly when coming back from a commercial break, they don't have any major problems OTA. I haven't observed any dropped frames or issue of the sort. But as noted, I don't have the equipment to view Dish's satellite feed, so your mileage may vary...


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Can someone with a 622 and Chicago locals do me a favor? I record ABC news from 6-7 am. At the beginning of every show I hear the audio stutter and buzz in the first 2-3 minutes of the program.

Can someone please record this and tell me if you hear the same thing or if it's only my unit?


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

dumb question - what channels are the hd feeds on in chicago? i just got my 622 installed on friday and i believe i checked every single station but didnt see any hd locals - i called up dish twice to ask only to get another 2 csr's that obviously didnt know too much about what it is that they were supposed to be doing (they told me that chicago has not yet received hd feeds but would within the next couple of months)...

anyway - i noticed someone mentioned boston has hd locals in the 6300s but i have no 6300 channels at all...perhaps someone can enlighten me?


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Kricket said:


> dumb question - what channels are the hd feeds on in chicago? i just got my 622 installed on friday and i believe i checked every single station but didnt see any hd locals - i called up dish twice to ask only to get another 2 csr's that obviously didnt know too much about what it is that they were supposed to be doing (they told me that chicago has not yet received hd feeds but would within the next couple of months)...
> 
> anyway - i noticed someone mentioned boston has hd locals in the 6300s but i have no 6300 channels at all...perhaps someone can enlighten me?


I'm not at home to check but they're in the 6500's I believe. You need a dish at 61.5 to receive them.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Kricket said:


> dumb question - what channels are the hd feeds on in chicago? i just got my 622 installed on friday and i believe i checked every single station but didnt see any hd locals - i called up dish twice to ask only to get another 2 csr's that obviously didnt know too much about what it is that they were supposed to be doing (they told me that chicago has not yet received hd feeds but would within the next couple of months)...
> 
> anyway - i noticed someone mentioned boston has hd locals in the 6300s but i have no 6300 channels at all...perhaps someone can enlighten me?


The locals in HD are 2 - 5 - 7 & 32. You must have a Dish 1000 to receive them. They are not on the 61.5 satellite. They map in as the correct channel number. Also they fall into the 6300 range but I'm not near the TV to check. Also in the setup menu for local channels make sure that you check the HD priority box.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

cpdretired said:


> The locals in HD are 2 - 5 - 7 & 32. You must have a Dish 1000 to receive them. They are not on the 61.5 satellite. They map in as the correct channel number. Also they fall into the 6300 range but I'm not near the TV to check. Also in the setup menu for local channels make sure that you check the HD priority box.


oh wow - i wasnt even aware that they would just be in the correct channel number - ill have to check the setup menu to see about that hd priority box...

as far as getting a dish 1000 - i already had 61.5 but the installer did replace one of the dishes with something that says dish 1000 on it - but it doesnt look like im getting 129 (just the 110, 119, and 61.5 i had before) - so im not sure if im even correctly setup for that...

its not that big of a deal - i have an ota antenna that picks up all of the channels fairly well - but sometimes when its rainy out - it loses signal much faster than the sat dish itself does...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

6312 WLS (ABC 7)
6313 WBBM (CBS 2)
6314 WMAQ (NBC 5)
6315 WFLD (Fox 32)

129° required (Dish1000 or equivilent)
MPEG4 receiver required (ViP-622 DVR, ViP-211 or 411)


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> 6312 WLS (ABC 7)
> 6313 WBBM (CBS 2)
> 6314 WMAQ (NBC 5)
> 6315 WFLD (Fox 32)
> ...


hmmm - ill have to check when i get home - the installer claims to have installed a dish 1000 - there is a dish on the roof that says "dish 1000" on it - but there are still two sat dishes on my roof (one for the international channels)...

and i know that when i went into system info - it looked like there were only three signals (110, 119, and 61.5) - is it possible he just swapped out on of the sat dishes but its still not able to see 129?

again - forgive me for my ignorance in this area - AND - im not at home yet so ill have to check to verify all of this info when i am...


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:



> It is unlikely that any independent channel will become the 5th HD in a city - regardless of how good the station is. It is not part of the strategy.


In the larger Top 5 markets where stations like WPIX, KTLA, WGN, and WSBK are major players in the market, they should be considered to be added in HD however I assume the only HD programming they will carry is WB and the new CW programming this fall.

Other smaller markets don't have independents that are strong leaders in the market.


----------

